# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Prolonging current week's tasks.

## Matte87

Yup, the tasks we currently have will continue on for yet another week. There are two reasons for this. 

1: No one has completed them yet, I'm giving you guys some more time to focus on them before starting up new ones. The current ones are actually pretty fun and I want you to try your hardest to do them.

2: I can't attend chat tonight, I will be dining with a couple of friends I haven't seen in a while. 

Keep on dreaming!

----------

